# Web Oberfläche gemäß MVC2-Pattern



## Mujava (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und weiß jetzt auch nicht ob's der richtige Thread ist. Aufjedenfall bräuchte ich aktuell Hilfe bei meiner Hausarbeit und wollte auf diesem Wege jemanden finde, der bereit wäre für Geld natürlich mir zu helfen.

Bei Interesse könnt ihr mir gerne via Privatnachricht schreiben


----------



## mihe7 (26. Mai 2019)

Ein wenig mehr Info würde den ein oder anderen vielleicht dazu bewegen, es sich zu überlegen. Worum geht es grob? JSF oder JSP? Geschätzter Aufwand?


----------



## Mujava (26. Mai 2019)

EJB, JPA, JSF.. da wir noch so ziemlich bei den Anfängen sind, würde ich sagen für jemanden der Erfahrung hat ist der Aufwand jetzt nicht so hoch. Man muss quasi eine Hausarbeit (die schon fertig ist) nach der Aufgabe anpassen.


----------

